

Jeopardy's Controversial New Champion Is Using Game Theory To Win Big - signa11
http://www.businessinsider.com/jeopardys-controversial-new-champion-is-using-game-theory-to-win-big-2014-2?IR=T

======
ColinWright
Significant discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7164619](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7164619)
(businessinsider.com)

Other submissions from other sources:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7160032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7160032)
(mentalfloss.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7162644](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7162644)
(thewire.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7164753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7164753)
(dailymail.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7169091](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7169091)
(mentalfloss.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7174775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7174775)
(cleveland.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7175378](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7175378)
(policymic.com)

